# Titanium Backup update.zip Restore Question



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, guys.

First... Sorry if I am creating this in the wrong location.

Second... Just updated my ROM to JellyBelly 11.0. Before doing so, I used Titanium Backup 7.5.2 to create an update.zip off my Apps+Data. I had read this was restorable through CWR. Not having any luck with that. I have confirmed the size of the zip to be 2 + GBs, so I know the Apps+Data are in it. How do I restore it? Can this be done through TB? I don't see an option to.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Did you look in the tibu folder when in recovery?

by the power of grayskull


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Open the zip and check the updater script to see if it's blank. I noticed sometimes titanium screws up the script. The flashable zip option doesn't seem to work to great with massive amounts of apps, so I've given up on it for now.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Did you look in the tibu folder when in recovery?
> 
> by the power of grayskull


I did. Empty. The zip seems to be on my SD root.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

shag_on_e said:


> Open the zip and check the updater script to see if it's blank. I noticed sometimes titanium screws up the script. The flashable zip option doesn't seem to work to great with massive amounts of apps, so I've given up on it for now.
> 
> ~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


I will check. Is there a fix? I do have the update.zip on the root of SD. 2 plus GBs and I did see TB create it when I ran it. Yet, cannot do a thing with it.
:-(


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

All is well now.


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> All is well now.


What was wrong? How did you fix the issue?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

For those wondering, to restore the update.zip you need to grant titanium backup su permission first. Then reboot to recovery and flash the update.zip. Then it will work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Really? I will have to give that a try next time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> For those wondering, to restore the update.zip you need to grant titanium backup su permission first. Then reboot to recovery and flash the update.zip. Then it will work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


how do you do this??? this statement is a little confusing, because to use TiBu at all you have to grant SU permission. but what does SU permission have to do with flashing a zip in recovery?

When I tried to flash my update, it didn't work. can't remember the error but it said something like File Failed or something. i looked at the zip and the update-script was populated (ultra messy but it was there)... and the contents of the zip were all tg zips and such.... not apks and folders like i was expecting.. anyway, it didn't work.... i use TWRP


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> For those wondering, to restore the update.zip you need to grant titanium backup su permission first. Then reboot to recovery and flash the update.zip. Then it will work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This makes no sense to me. I have never used a TB update file before but you shouldn't need to grant any sort of permissions on the os for this to work. Recovery is an entirely different beast and does not use android permissions as far as I know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

gaetawoo said:


> This makes no sense to me. I have never used a TB update file before but you shouldn't need to grant any sort of permissions on the os for this to work. Recovery is an entirely different beast and does not use android permissions as far as I know.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You create your update.zip for apps + data and one for titanium backup itself (if not, just install tb from market after log in). Flash ROM, gapps and tb zip if you made one. Reboot and log in. If you made the tb zip, open tb and grant su permission, if you didn't make a tb zip download it from the market and open it and grant su permission. Then reboot to recovery and flash app + data zip. It will work now. Reboot. Profit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

First time I used tibu to restore apps+data with zip in recovery it stopped and rebooted recovery half way through.
I've been flashing rom then tibu as a system app and reboot recovery and flash the update.zip of apps+data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I see a lot of people are confused. OK this is how it works. The update.zip flashes the apps directly like any other zip in recovery. For data, it is all copied to a hidden directory and then loaded by the app on first boot. This hidden directory is managed by TIBU. If TIBU doesn't have SU permission when it tries to access this directory then it will fail. I believe TIBU will only attempt to access the directory once only. So if it fails then give TIBU SU then go flash your zip again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> You create your update.zip for apps + data and one for titanium backup itself (if not, just install tb from market after log in). Flash ROM, gapps and tb zip if you made one. Reboot and log in. If you made the tb zip, open tb and grant su permission, if you didn't make a tb zip download it from the market and open it and grant su permission. Then reboot to recovery and flash app + data zip. It will work now. Reboot. Profit.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


huh... i'll try that out.. thanks.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

In short, flash ROM, flash gapps and get phone going like normal, then get tibu and give it su permissions like normal. Then this will allow you to go back into recovery and flash the tibu zip file you made. Basically tibu needs its su permissions to retrieve the zip that it made.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Huh, are people using this feature because it improves upon normal restore in TiBu? All shared elements aside, it'd be
Make zip, flash rom, set up TiBu, flash zip, let TiBu run itself off of a hidden directory
vs
Flash rom, run TiBu

Sounds like it would just make the process longer/more involved, no?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> Huh, are people using this feature because it improves upon normal restore in TiBu? All shared elements aside, it'd be
> Make zip, flash rom, set up TiBu, flash zip, let TiBu run itself off of a hidden directory
> vs
> Flash rom, run TiBu
> ...


Faster for me to flash the zip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes way way way way faster to restore. And yes booting into rom after flashing rom, giving titanium root access, then booting into recovery and flashing the zip works. Thank you!


----------



## Technical (Aug 2, 2012)

skaforey said:


> This makes no sense to me. I have never used a TB update file before but you shouldn't need to grant any sort of permissions on the os for this to work. Recovery is an entirely different beast and does not use android permissions as far as I know.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes.
I've got into a flash error and rebooting all the time.
Then what worked for me is just: flashing the ROM, gapps, reboot and start the phone (without configuring the Google account), reoot and flash the update.zip created by Titanium. Then it worked. I have 159 apps installed. The "second" boot took a lot of time (Dalvik was being populated I suppose) and then the apps were optimized by the phone as usual after a rom flash/update.

Anyway, I've lost some data... For instance, Apex laucher data...
I've opened TB and restored all apps and data from a previous backup. I'm waiting it to finish right now...


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

any time i have to flash the tibu update.zip for the app itself, i have to mount system first otherwise it says it flashed successfully but it really didn't. i never read about having to mount system to do this, just figured it out by messing around. anyone else having to do this?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

T1.8matt said:


> any time i have to flash the tibu update.zip for the app itself, i have to mount system first otherwise it says it flashed successfully but it really didn't. i never read about having to mount system to do this, just figured it out by messing around. anyone else having to do this?


No sir.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmm, weird. Cause the only way I can get the tibu app to flash in TWRP is after I flash and setup the ROM i have to go back into TWRP, Mount system then flash. Not a big deal, just wondered if anyone else has had to do this. Oh well, thanks.


----------

